# R3-SL with EC90 fork



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Hi all,

I am new to the Cervelo brand but I have an R3-SL coming, it has an Easton EC-90 fork, has anybody got one with this combo? What does it handle like?

I have an 7800 groupo to go on it, looking at options for cranks....either 7800 or Red, thoughts everybody.

And lastly what size is the seat tube diameter for a 2008 model?

cheers

Ralph


----------

